# Message for jetabrown



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jetabrown hun - think i will reach u on this board!!

U need to clear some messages in your inbox as it wont let me send u a PM.

Kate xx​


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Ditto!!

I tried to reply for 2 days but your inbox is full

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jetabrown has cleared her inbox as i sent her another message last nite!

Kate xx​


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I contacted her for you to tell her to empty her inbox for you


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks sally - ive been chatting to her today so its ok!!

Kate xx​


----------

